# CDT and sulcata



## armandoarturo (Oct 9, 2012)

Well...
I currently have some CDTs, I live in Mexico, so we really dont need a permit to get them...
(I didnt take them from the wild, they are all rescued from people who doesnt gives a good care).
The thing is that, my girlfriend came up to me today with a little present...
It was a hatchling sulcata.... (I really like sulcatas)
So...I was wondering, is it safe to keep both species togheter?
I have had all my CDT tortoises for over a year, and they seem to be healthy. And since this is a hatchling, Im guessing it must be healhty...

Any oppinions or suggestions?


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2012)

I personally would not mix the two species. At present the sully is small, however, it will rapidly gain size in comparison to the CDT (are you sure you have CDT and not the native species to your area?) regardless, the two species will have a grave size difference...also, they have different types of illness and such that affect one and not the other and therefore their systems will not be use to the differences...I personally would keep them in their own enclosures/yards....


----------



## Biff Malibu (Oct 9, 2012)

Gotta keep em separate dude. 

I don't know as much about CDT's although most people recommend keeping even *individual* sulcata's separate. (Don't even put 2 sulcata's together). You would be running into potential for communicable diseases and behavioral problems.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 9, 2012)

I wouldnt keep them together. Nothing good can happen when mixing tortoise species. I do know plenty of people that keep babies of both species together and even some people that keep adults of both species together with little to no problems but that doesnt mean its healthy for the torts.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont know what to do...
I just have one yard, and I dont really like to have tortoises inside my house...
I really feel they REALLY need natural sun light and warm.. specially this species...
would it still be a problem even with this sulcata being hatchling? .. I know they grow fast, but Im sure I will have a bigger yard by the time this guy gets the same size as my CDT


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2012)

Are you not able to simply utilize some cinder blocks to block off an appropriate area within your entire tortoise yard to dedicate to the little sully until you are better blessed with vast amounts of land and meadows to graze from?? 

I mean, I understand what you have described and sometimes we have to forgo out own wants and desires to better set up a successful situation for out critters that truly depend on us to set them in a good and healthy direction, you know what I mean?


----------



## sibi (Oct 9, 2012)

Sulcatas grow very fast. In one year, your sulcata may weigh two pounds. In two years his weight may double or triple. The sulcata may stay in your house in an indoor enclosure so long as it has plenty of space (8' by 5') for 3-5 years. But, after that, hopefully you'll have a big enough yard to place his outdoor enclosure. Since you have a baby now, I would not put him with the other tortoises you have. You should keep him in a separate enclosure. Your baby sulcata does need sunlight at least one hour or more a day. Is there anyway you can separate the sulcata's outdoor enclosure from the others especially because he's so small right now and your other torts are larger? cause, that's what I think you are really asking...if the sulcata can be put with the others outside, right? The answer is "I wouldn't do it without making or creating a separate enclosure for your sulcata."


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 10, 2012)

I get your point...
I can make a separate enclosure... but.... ...
the thing is... This sulcata will still be around the other ones...
I mean, both species will be in the same yard but different sides, but this way they will be sharing at some point the same area...
So.. they would be still able to trasmit any infection...

Ok, im not going to get them togheter... 
but I want to know whats the deal... is it because sulcata will grow up fast and be territorial, or is it because they may have any parasites / infection that can be passed on?
what is it?


----------



## Biff Malibu (Oct 10, 2012)

Both.

If there's a barrier between them, they would not be sharing the same area / ground space. They would only be sharing the same air essentially. 

Read up on how to take care of a sulcata in the link in my signature.


----------



## ascott (Oct 10, 2012)

> is it because sulcata will grow up fast and be territorial, or is it because they may have any parasites / infection that can be passed on?
> what is it?



Yes.


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2012)

my desert is across the property from my sulcatas.. 
I think I would re home the sulcata.. in a few years you wont have the room for him...


----------



## SamB (Oct 11, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. I don't do it. I have seen first hand what males (of any species of tortoise) can and will do to other males.

I had a 10 year old maybe 10 pound CDT escape his pen and end up in the same pen as my 10 year old 120+ pound sulcata LOL the sulcata saw him coming a mile away never seen him more that fast before. God only knows what would of happened to the lil CDT


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you guys dont get my point...

I have CDTs...
I have a special enclosure where I keep my little ones away from the adult ones...
They are about 2 years old.
Im not talking about housing and mixing a big adult sulcata with my adult CDTs... (IM not doing that)
I do have an extra space for him when it gets bigger,but right now that field is being used by my brother...
He stores stuff in there, and people goes in and out, but this will be just for two or three years more.
Is it possible to keep the baby ones together for now? because I really like my babys cdts enclosure, it gets sun, its safe, they have their safe burrow, etc...


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2012)

no, its not recommended to mix the two...at any age or size


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok
but why?


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2012)

Disease potential and behavioral reasons. They might fight and even if they don't, tortoise should not be kept in pairs. They don't live together in the the wild. In the wild if two tortoises were to cross paths, the less dominant one would leave the area. In our enclosures, they can't get away and bad things can happen.

Many of us have seen this lead to disaster before. We are trying to prevent you from having to learn this the hard way. It is understandable that you want another tortoise. We all do. But they should be housed separately.


----------



## SDDTMama (Oct 11, 2012)

You will stress them out. They don't _want_ to be housed together. They would never choose, or even have the opportunity for that life in the wild.
You're also running the risk that all the CDTs that are housed with the sulcata will catch something from it and *die*, or vice-versa. Stressing them out by forcing them to live in (relatively) close quarters will only add to the likelihood of this occurrence.
I realize you're not receiving the answers you want, but, honestly, why risk it, even as a temporary setup?

JMHO


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 11, 2012)

great !
Thanks, all I needed was an answer =)
I will keep my sulcata inside in a special big enclosure, and as soon as she gets bigger, I will move her into my other field 
thanks x)


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck. Hope you have many happy years with both species.


----------

